# Wood RX?



## KG Painting (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever used this product? I am working with a local township to re-stain/seal all of their exterior buildings. They were all done by a hack and a pump sprayer last year. They must be stripped before refinishing. My question is if anyone knows of this product and its usability and durability VS more standard products.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have any more information about it?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Some kind of epoxy filler i bet


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Viagra


----------



## KG Painting (Dec 22, 2008)

It is an acrylic based stain/sealer. It has been on for about a year and still feels almost waxy? They were hoping to use the remaining product on hand, I have never seen it, or used it and was hoping someone may be able to offer some insight. I have explained that I would prefer to use materials I am familiar with, but they have @ 30 gallons on hand.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It most likely has the dreaded silicone in it, like TWS, not good.


----------

